# Guess how many puppies Lexi will have!



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

So....we are down to the last week for Lex! She will be 63 days on the 16th. The whelping charts all say the 18th, so we shall see! Here are a couple pictures I took of her tummy this morning! She is SOOOO ready to have these puppies!
She has her appointment on Tuesday afternoon, to x-ray for how many we have. I thought it would be fun to all have a guess!
Also, from your suggestions...I have it down to two litter theme suggestions, now will just have to see the litter to know which one we will choose!:wave: Then when I post pictures for the first time, you all will know by their names!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I say nine!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I would guess 10 puppy's!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Lexi will have 9 pups


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

10 beautiful babies!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

My guess will be 8 beautiful pups.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will say 7 puppies. 4 girls and 3 boys


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I will go with 11. No one else has


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Eight-5 girls and 3 boys!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I would say 8!.
3 males and 5 females!.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

I see 6. 4 boys and 2 girls.


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

I say 11, 7 males and 4 females


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm in the 9 category!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

9 
4-g 
5-b


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

nobody said 13.He-he.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Nine. Six girls, three boys. Hoping for an easy delivery for Lexi.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I think 12 here! Wow she's about to pop!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

7 - 5 boys and 2 girls


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I am gonna guess 8 as well ......ummmm 5 girls 3 boys


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

I say 10 puppies. 6 boys and 4 girls.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm guessing seven, 4 girls and 3 boys.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

OK 8, 4 of each. Am so excited for you, and fingers crossed all goes smoothly on the big day!! Are you sure she's pregnant? .............lol!!!


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

I say 9.... 4 Boys and 5 Girls!! Good Luck and keep us posted! We cant wait to see the pups!!


----------

